# Sticky  The 13 and Over Club



## Vinnie

This is a special thread that we will be posting links to the birthday announcements of our dogs who are 13 years of age or older. It is a big accomplishment to reach these ages and we just want to give them a little extra attention.

Way to go! We wish you many more years of happiness and health!


----------



## Vinnie

Happy 1-5 Kramer! (GSD mix)


----------



## Amaruq

Happy 13th Birthday "Heidi Mouse"


----------



## Vinnie

Clover is 14 (non-GSD)


----------



## Vinnie

Happy 13th Birthday Chama-Bear! (non-GSD)


----------



## Vinnie

Zamboni's 15th Bday! (non-GSD)


----------



## Amaruq

HAPPY 13th BIRTHDAY HONEY!


----------



## Amaruq

Camper & Zamboni on Boni's 15th Bday! (photos)


----------



## Amaruq

Solo was 15 in January non gsd


----------



## Amaruq

Happy Birthday Judd !!!


----------



## Amaruq

JD is 14 today!!! (non-GSD)


----------



## Amaruq

Happy 17th Birthday, Murphy!! (non-gsd)


----------



## Amaruq

Heidi Mouse


----------



## Amaruq

Happy 13th Bday Toby


----------



## Amaruq

Happy 13th Birthday, Shannon


----------



## Amaruq

Minty is a teenager!


----------



## Amaruq

14


----------



## Amaruq

Trick turned 13


----------



## Amaruq

Happy 15th Birthday Bravo!


----------



## Vinnie

Happy 18th birthday, Murphy!! (non GSD)  

Zamboni’s Sweet 16! 

Happy sweet 13th Birthday, Lakota !!!! 

LJ is 14 today! 

Happy 13th Birthday Bailey!!!


----------



## lhczth

Vala turned 13 today.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/happy-birthday-gotcha-day/705802-vala-big-13-a.html#post8597122


----------



## selzer

Happy Birthday Babs! 13 today, or maybe yesterday as it is after midnight now. That's the little girl in my avatar.


----------



## selzer

Heidi turned 13 today.


----------



## sebrench

Happy Birthday, Heidi!


----------



## selzer

Happy Birthday to Odessa. She hit 13 on 10/19. She'll be the last one for a while as I put Joy down, and Bear is only nearing 11. Odie is still moving good, loves to eat and is more concerned about getting her food et before Kojak gets his done. Her only issue is losing hair, she might make it to 14, who knows.


----------

